# ★ FrapHost - SPECIAL NEW YEAR PLANS - 1GB RAM for $25/Yr, 4GB RAM for $21/Qtr &More ★



## Epidrive (Jan 2, 2014)

*FRAPHOST WEBHOSTING SOLUTIONS - https://www.fraphost.com*


FrapHost was established on the goal to provide high quality hosting services for everyone. We believe that providing high quality services should come at an affordable price. For this reason we have provided exceptional plans, at the lowest prices, for the best services possible, on our fastest nodes ever.

*WHAT MAKES US STAND OUT AMONG THE SEA OF HOSTING PROVIDERS?*


Quality - We only use top of the line servers on a top-tier facility for high quality performance.


Reliability - Support technicians are always ready and on standby to assist our clients.


Guaranteed Resources - We have ample of resources to cater thousands of clients, but we do not sell more than what we can provide. All the specifications and resources listed in our all of our plans are guaranteed.


Price Lock Guarantee - Any plan you purchase will stay at that same price for the length of your stay with us, except if it was terminated, or if you plan to upgrade/downgrade to another plan.


Satisfaction Guarantee - Try our services now risk free. If something seem to fail your expectations and you are not satisfied, prove to us and you get your money back. This will be on a case-to-case basis.


Premium Network - The network consists of Level3, Telia, XO, Cogent, and more that are actively route optimized to ensure optimal latency, throughput and overall performance.

███████████████████████████████████████████ ██ █

*FHVS LEVEL 1 - SECURE ORDER - CLICK HERE*


1024MB RAM (1GB)


1536MB Burst (1.5GB)


30GB RAID-10 Diskspace


250GB Bandwidth


2 CPU Cores


1 IPv4 Address


OpenVZ/SolusVM


Buffalo, New York


$6.95 / Month or $69 / Year


Use Coupon Code: WHT1024M for Monthly / WHT1024Y for Yearly

███████████████████████████████████████████ ██ █

*FHVS SPECIAL LEVEL 1 (Special New Year Plan) - SECURE ORDER - CLICK HERE*


1024MB RAM (1GB)


15GB Diskspace


500GB Bandwidth


2 CPU Cores


1 IPv4 Address


OpenVZ/SolusVM


Las Vegas, Nevada


$25 / Year


No Coupon Code Required

███████████████████████████████████████████ ██ █

*FHVS SPECIAL LEVEL 2 (Special New Year Plan) - SECURE ORDER - CLICK HERE*


4096MB RAM (4GB)


60GB Diskspace


1000GB Bandwidth


4 CPU Cores


1 IPv4 Address


OpenVZ/SolusVM


Las Vegas, Nevada


$21 / Quarter


No Coupon Code Required

███████████████████████████████████████████ ██ █


Las Vegas, Nevada Datacenter

*Test IP:* 76.164.202.107

*Test File:* 76.164.202.107/testfile


Buffalo, New York Datacenter

*Test IP:* 172.245.24.67

*Test File:* 172.245.24.67/testfile


We accept PayPal, and Credit Card (through PayPal) for payments. Please do not hesitate to let us know if you need any assistance. Please check our announcements too at: https://www.fraphost.com/announcements.php to know what's happening inside fraphost.

*TERMS OF SERVICE:* https://www.fraphost.com/terms.php

*PRIVACY POLICY:* https://www.fraphost.com/privacy.php

*COMPANY RECTO:* https://www.fraphost.com/company.php


----------

